# The going home blues



## Kate Westcoast (Jul 9, 2013)

I went home once before...stayed 10 whole days...hit the road again
It has been another year now and im headed home again to restablish faith in family and friendships.
Stay awhile, you know? I still got two months out here being a bicycle cowgirl but i got the butterflies once again.
The pure terror is of having to face what used to be regular and knowing that you aint ever gonna adjust to a comfortable state of mind...i feel pretty goddamn hopeless somedays.

It seems harder the second time around.


----------



## Ayurveda78 (Jul 9, 2013)

Keep your head up... Be good at whatever u do... I made it 2.5 months gone again.. Just wasn't for me.. Can't be " normal


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jul 10, 2013)

Where is home really? What is normal? I am lucky to have figured it out & exist in my versions of both. It's all about balance for me. Livin,drinking,travelin,working being a dad, sibling,son outlaw but still being a friend to those I know & meet in whatever walk of life they exist in. The test is to be true to oneself, happy, loved by those around you & accepted for your ability to be you or alter & change you as you see fit, wherever home is. But remember kids what Mr. Wolfe said. We can never go home again.


----------

